# Worldmark resale purch - confused abt Maintenace Quote



## oceanvps (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi,
I'm in the process of purchasing a resale account (couple of weeks ago) this one I'm not concerned about. 6000 point account.

I'm now in the process of purchasing another resale account (haven't paid for it yet)...... I'm confused about maintenance fees. They are quoting 53.00 per month for maintenance (6000.00 annual premier account) I asked them to clarify that and they said that's what worldmark told them was the maintenace fees for that account. Can any of the Worldmark experienced people think why paying monthly would result in paying almost 166.00 per year more in maintenance than any other worldmark 6000 point account) is there an outrageous fee for paying monthly?  Ultimately I'm going to be combining my two resales but I'm trying to figure out how this contract would have completely different maintenance fees than any other 6000 account that I've seen (other than the seller has misquoted the 53.00 per month) I've requested the account number in order to phone worldmark and verify the account but I just thought I'd ask you guys while I'm waiting.

They are both US worldmark accounts.

Thanks 
J


----------



## stang99_tls (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds to me like they are including the monthly TravelShare fees.  TravelShare has to billed monthly, where as regular dues are quarterly.  Once this account gets transfered it will lose its TravelShare status and the dues will resort back to match the other account.  That is my guess.


----------



## GregT (Mar 31, 2011)

I would also guess that the MF they quoted you is for 6,000 credits as a standalone account, and yet as credits are combined, the incremental MFs go down.  So I would guess that you will find that your actual MFs will be lower once combined.

You may wish to call Owner Services and tell them what you final credit size will be (12,000 credits?  18,000 credits?) and they will tell you what the MFs are for an account of that size -- that's what really matters.

Thanks!


----------



## oceanvps (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks  
Makes me feel a bit better....... 

Ya, at some point when they complete the sales we're gonna be doing the debate abt whether to have two accounts or one I'm sure...... probably just one, I like the maintenance fees for one 12k account vs 2 6k accounts..... 

I called owner services but since neither sale has completed I don't have an owner number and they won't talk to me..... they gave me the phone number for the sales department but I'm thinking that's not going to help me either...... 

Thanks again,
J


----------



## LLW (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's more info on www.wmowners.com on current MF by account size:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25787

And the following provides advice on the pros and cons of having 2 accounts vs 1 account:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18996

There are a lot more info on wmowners.com that will make your WM ownership more useful and enjoyable, on resorts, bonus time, tips and tricks, exchanges, etc.


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is a WorldMark maintenance dues table with the amounts broken out quarterly, the most common form of payment.  Travelshare dues are also shown with a monthly breakdown.  A 4% increase in the basic dues has been announced, to become effective June 1, 2011.


----------

